# Feel like blogging..so here's one



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Since I last blogged here at TC, I wrote a very "normal" (i.e. tonal, easy listening Latin-style) 5-minute concert band piece and now have started a set of short Scherzi for piano. The first two are "in the can" while the third, a pastiche of fairly well-known piano scherzi and a few orchestral ones thrown in the mix, is nearing completion (Litolff & Mendelssohn are about to be brought in).

What's unusual about my writing for the piano exclusively is that I vowed to myself many years ago not to do so. Oh, I can play average in difficulty Haydn and Mozart piano sonata movements (and only the very easiest Beethoven ones) so I understand ordinary technique; but the medium is filled to the brim with great pieces that are extremely pianistic and I just saw no need to add to that genre; until I met a pianist a few months back that heard one of my pieces, said she liked it and mentioned that she has premiered several works at her university that holds an annual New Music Festival. Well, that piqued my interest enough to break my vow. Not that I have any real expectations that she would actually play them at their next festival, but of course I faintly hope that might happen


----------

